# Arrows



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Easton Lightspeed 500's w/ 100 grain glue in tips. 
About 26" long.
Uni bushings + G-Noks.
1.8" Bohning vanes, might be spin wings soon


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

whitetail 75/30's or something like that and 100 grain tips.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

X-10 arrows and I think my points are 90 to 110 grain tips. i think that they are, but not sure.


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

Easton Excel 340s, with 100 grain field tips.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Those Easton Jazz's... 1616. I'm completely broke, so I'm stuck with the buck-an-arrow ones for a while. I'd like to get some Navigators, though.


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

Im in the process of picking out some new arrows narrowed them down to 3

easton st axis
easton st epics
easton st carbon excels

All for hunting 


Mitch


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Easton ACE 430s with g-nocks and 100-110-120 grain breakoff points, set at 120 right now and spinwings.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wild sourwood shoot shafts cut to 30" with trade points for big game and 30-30 casing blunts for target/small game/roving. Or 32" cane when I can trade for some.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

ordered some arrows recently-2016 Camohunters, 26",100gr.(don't know what kinda nocks, haven't gotten 'em yet)

Practice arrows:
-OLD 2216 adv. Timber Gamegetters, 125gr, ylw nocks
-Cabela's stalker Extremes 55/70, 100gr, green nocks

-all arrows have straight orange fletches.


----------



## Nocheapadiction (Apr 14, 2007)

Beman Black Max Team Realtree 400's with 85 gr. field tips.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Axis Full metal jackets lol


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I shoot cheetahs and they are really expensive. and the grains are 80grains


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Look down!


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

A/C/E 400's 29.75 in 
100 gr. break off point 
Flex fletch 187 vanes 2 red. 1 white

I just bought a second set that came in Friday.
I had busted a few beyond repair and 9 arrows is not enough for a fita tournament


----------



## Rapture24 (Jul 25, 2006)

Indoor - Easton Superslammers 2413's with 100 grain tips
Outdoor - Carbon Impact Fat Shafts - 90 grain tips - 305 grain total weight
Hunting - PSE Carbon Dominator 200's - Muzzy 90 BH - 345 grain weight


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

indoor Easton Cobalts 2212, 100 g points; outdoors Easton 520 ACE 100 g tunston break off points.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

raider_archer said:


> indoor Easton Cobalts 2212, 100 g points; outdoors Easton 520 ACE 100 g tunston break off points.


you use tungsten points?! pricey pricey :wof: how much does a dozen run for ACEs? i didn't even know they made tungsten points for ACEs.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not really sure how much they cost, Easton sent them to me. As far as the points, my coach did that, they were some old ones from his son. I kindda just shoot the equipment, it makes it easier. I think we are going back to the old stainless steel break off points because they can get me a longer draw.


----------



## BabySpider (May 16, 2007)

Indoor I shoot Easton Cobalts with like 200 grain tips and for outdoor, well... im curently working on that.


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

i shoot easton ss and fatboys


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

i shoot goldtip ultralights but im not sure how heavy the tips are


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i shoot goldtip 22 ultralite series with 100 grain field points. and 100 grain muzzy 4 blade when hunting


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i shoot easton axis arrows cut to 27.5 and 100gr points


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

pse dominatores


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

Easton Fatboy's 400's
Mini blazers 1.5
65 gr. tips.


----------

